# Burstner spare parts



## OttosDad

[align=justify]
Has anyone else had experience of waiting for delayed parts from Burstner ,including sending incorrect parts when replacing parts , their courier damaged ?
Like many of us , my nearest Fiat dealer ( recommended by my dealer supplier) ordered the parts via Burstner UK. The started the long wait and lack of communication. It appears Burstner UK is in fact Camper UK and only act as an agent for the Burstner Factory. Well that's what Burstner/camper UK tell me. 
The final insult was the new correct part was being sent out last Monday 8/7/2013 yet when my Fiat dealer calls on Thusday this week he is told (in my presence) it was only dispatched from Germany on Wednesday.

Thus trying to get to the truth in this issue is getting impossible. All I need is a section of metal edge strip and its rubber mounting profile. It must be available by the mile , yet it has taken o over 6 weeks now. This wil be the last Burstner I ever own if their customers get treated like this.
Wendyshusband.


----------



## stewartwebr

I am on my second Burstner Motorhome and have never had an issue. In fact I would stick my neck out and say they are better than most and believe me I have had a lot of replacement parts. 6 new alloy wheels arrived within 10 days of order. 

Have you ever tried getting spare parts for a Swift....I have and you would start quoting months rather than weeks. 

David Brain is the guy who deals with all the warranty parts at Camper UK he is extremely efficient and very very helpfull, perhaps you could give him a call?

Hope you get this resolved soon

Stewart


----------



## camallison

Our previous van was a Burstner and 5 years old when we bought it. The dealer we bought it from, Frank Williams of Cotswold Motor Caravans, was able to get us spares on short delivery and they were always the correct part.

Did you actually hear the phone call, or are you depending on the dealer to relay what he says he was told?

Colin


----------



## SteveandSue

Hi - not sure why you would go through a Fiat Dealer first? a motorhome dealer like Camper UK should be easiest option for you ?- our Burstner is now 5 years old and had from new - excellent service from Burstner - and also from Camper UK who were not the supplying dealer.


----------



## rosalan

CamperUK seemed to have a hot-line to Burstner and parts would arrive within a week. Both companies gave me exemplary service. I must assume that somewhere along the line something failed in your case which from my point of view was atypical. 

Alan


----------



## OttosDad

*Thanks to all*

Thank you all for your encouraging responses. 
It does seem I have been unlucky here . I was present in the office when we were told the part had been dispatched on a different date, but today's news ( a week later) is that the part has arrived from Burstner at Camper Uk along with some screws and caps that may be for another order.??
I do hope another Burstner owner is not waiting for some fixings , if it is you , then please let me have your address. 
Camper uk assure me Adams Morey will have the correct part for Tuesday morning.
Perhaps if "someone" had checked the replacement parts fitted together prior to despatch, bearing in mind it only took 5 days to deliver the first replacement that arrived damaged from in the Fatherland, one could say they had acted quickly, but this has not been my experience. 
It's more like now you have paid your money for the vehicle, you are on your own to chase things up.
Meanwhile hoping this weather lasts then per perhaps we can get on with enjoying Otto and our beautiful country.
Chris


----------



## rosalan

Things can always go wrong where people are concerned but you have invested in a well built motorhome, part of the Hymer Group, along with TEC and Dethleffs. 

Alan


----------



## adrianc

Hi Wendyshusband,

I have just read your concern about obtaining parts for your Burstner. I bought my motorhome from CamperUk, but I find Southdowns Motorhomes in Portsmouth are excellent for parts and they do carry a stock of Burstner parts, as they are also a main dealer as well.

Perhaps give them a try!

Kind regards 
Ade


----------



## Bubblehead

We bought our first van (Burstner Avaino) from Southdowns, they took ages to source parts from Burstner and constantly made excuses blaming Burstner. When I read your post and saw your area I thought at first you also used Southdowns.

It was so bad that we bought our current van from Premier near Chichester, what a difference parts in 1 week without fail. We also had good fast service from Chelston who got us a new skylight in a week. 

From the previous post it would seem that Southdowns have finally got their act together (hopefully).

A


----------



## Dill

Never had problems with Camperuk . If they haven't got it in stock they will get it within 7 days almost guaranteed. Brill company better than most.

Dill


----------



## fabfive

Camper Uk are a great and caring dealership in our opinion and can't do enough for you. We are on our second Burstner and love the build quality. Didn't get the first van from Camper UK but switched to them for service as our most local (reliable) dealer. We are surrounded here by MH dealers but none a patch on Camper Uk. We had all sorts of little bits supplied for our last van and some they just posted out and didn't even charge us for.
We have just swapped the van, after 5 years, and although we looked around, we got by far the best service, price and confidence from Camper Uk - so pleased to say that we had no hesitation in giving them our business! It made the decision of van easier too but would have waited for them to get the right vehicle in, if necessary. 

As far as I am aware, they are purely a Burstner dealer and your Fiat garage must just have picked a motorhome dealer to order through. As someone has already said, you might have been better going to the MH dealer direct? Camper UK are also approved to do all work on Fiats, so next time I would just go to their team direct. They have done all our vehicle and habitation servicing.

Janet


----------

